# Living in the Philippines.



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, I am a kiwi married to a Filipina who is now here in NZ. In a few years we wish to move to the Philippines to live. Can anyone suggest good areas to live in. We thought about Batangas and Bulacan. 



Thanks
Philnz


----------



## Jester2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Find a place where there other expats doing the things you like to do .. in angeles we have motorcycle clubs flying clubs fishing clubs ..... if you try to live out inthe provence you may find yourself regretting not havinging any one to have conversations with on a daily basis


----------



## Bad Cat (Sep 24, 2011)

Try Tagaytay. You're never far away from Metro Manila for things you need to do and you're high up in the mountains where the air is fresh and summers are not as sticky.

I'm in Las Pinas, within the Metro Manila borders. If I were to escape the city, I'd go to Tagaytay. 

I'm also Visayan by bloodline. Try taking a trip to the Visayan town of Dumaguete. You'll find the huge number of foreign migrants and low crime rate quite pleasing. 



philnz said:


> Hi, I am a kiwi married to a Filipina who is now here in NZ. In a few years we wish to move to the Philippines to live. Can anyone suggest good areas to live in. We thought about Batangas and Bulacan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harrah (Nov 8, 2011)

philnz said:


> Hi, I am a kiwi married to a Filipina who is now here in NZ. In a few years we wish to move to the Philippines to live. Can anyone suggest good areas to live in. We thought about Batangas and Bulacan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hello,
i almost travel the different places here in philippines & lot of nice places here that you'll love to stay but since then you need to choose whats best for you.some parts of luson area are also good place but if youre going to manila you will experience heavy taffic when reaching near to manila.i will strongly suggest visayas part that lot of nice places,no traffic little pollution,nice beaches that most forreign visit these places like cebu 2nd to manila when it comes to a city bohol is a very good nuture place but city proper is small only & some little mall & store close early like in bacolod but bacolod is a bigger city compared to bohol while cebu malls & store close longer hours.a lot of city in the visayas part i did not yet mention. these 3 i recommend a place to live better & also dumaguete a little bigger in bohol.you can have your trip crossing these 3 cities in 1 day cebu via bohol & dumaguete where beaches are very clean & very accessible to any things you wanted to buy or do some bussiness here in these 3 cities.i am always travelling for almost 7 years so i can compare whats the best place that depends to your purposes
thank you more hopefully this will help you more


harrah


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

philnz said:


> Hi, I am a kiwi married to a Filipina who is now here in NZ. In a few years we wish to move to the Philippines to live. Can anyone suggest good areas to live in. We thought about Batangas and Bulacan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

Looks like you're getting a few replies with ideas. In the end it just depends on if you like or want to live by the ocean or not. Batangas is nice but is inland as is Bulacan province. The two main things here is to stay away from the Southern part of the country (Mindanao) for there are extreme safety issues there. And second, no matter how much you like your wife's family; live at least two hours travel time from them. There are good reasons that become obvious only after you have been here for some time.



Good Luck

Gene


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CaptainLarsen said:


> I'm sorry, but disagree with the notion that Batangas is inland. Batangas City itself is a busy port city with many ferry connections to nice places all over Philippines. Also in Batangas province is some of the nicest swimming and diving areas of the mainland Luzon, specially around the Calatagan and Mabini peninsulars. There are now several new housing developments in these areas. I like it a lot and find it much cleaner and more quiet than most other places in Luzon. Batangas also has all the shopping you need. It is also very safe there.


Thanks for correcting me. I'v only been to a small portion of that area. Guess I need to learn my geography a bit. Hahaha...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

philnz said:


> Hi, I am a kiwi married to a Filipina who is now here in NZ. In a few years we wish to move to the Philippines to live. Can anyone suggest good areas to live in. We thought about Batangas and Bulacan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a beautiful area next to the ocean, never been that far S.E. I live close to Calamba Laguna, so I am in the Southern region, there are groups in this area, mainly Australian, British but also American so I guess the only way to know about Batangas is to visit, my favorite coffee is from Batangas called "Boraco" Google Earth shows a thriving city but who knows? I Did some quick searches and found SM malls ect.., it seems to have white beaches and large shipping docks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jester2 said:


> Find a place where there other expats doing the things you like to do .. in angeles we have motorcycle clubs flying clubs fishing clubs ..... if you try to live out inthe provence you may find yourself regretting not havinging any one to have conversations with on a daily basis


Hey Jester,

We're close to you (by Magalang) and just 25 minutes from the Angeles Flying Club. Where is there a fishing club here? And where in the world are there any good fishing holes?


Gene


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> And where in the world are there any good fishing holes?


A good question. It's a long way from you (and everyone else) however I hear there is some decent game fishing to be had in Batanes.


----------



## intersect1433 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Laguna*

Im not so knowledgeable in batangas but I would suggest you checking laguna out


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

StevenGerrard said:


> With my Experience I think Manila will be the best place to live.


Please tell us what experience you had that makes Manila the best place to live. Is it the crisp air, the flowing traffic, all the helpful street people?


----------

